# Some Thoughts For Future Tube in a Tube Testing ?



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

I have some Kent #503 tubes that have an ID of .156, my 1030 tube OD is .118 and they fit in a bit loosely but, I wonder how they would shoot in this configuration with the 1030 inside a single Kent #503 ?.

My 3050 has a ID of .118 and the 1030 has an OD of .118, the 1030 tubes can be placed inside the 3050 tubing with a little help, this could be a real rocket ship as both tube sets are fast and light pulling ... this may be a lightning bolt for 5/16" and 3/8" steel .... but with elastic, who knows !

I seriously wonder about this, you would have the sleek look of a single tube, the very fast inner tube pulling the heavy tube to facilitate more speed yet have the power of the outer tube ? ... Just thinking out loud !

I have two pieces of each cut to make up a set using the Kent #503 tomorrow. In my earlier testing I was not to happy with single Kent #503 tubes, but lets see what happens .... as said before, in the world of elastic, who knows ?

wll


----------



## Valery (Jan 2, 2020)

Это определенно сработает. Я покупаю готовые комплекты в Китае, трубка 1745 вставляется в трубку 1632, получается своеобразная псевдоконусная петля. Результат отличный!


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

I got one them tools to do this and for the life of me can not get it to work


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

Valery said:


> Это определенно сработает. Я покупаю готовые комплекты в Китае, трубка 1745 вставляется в трубку 1632, получается своеобразная псевдоконусная петля. Результат отличный!


It will definitely work. I buy ready-made kits in China, the 1745 tube is inserted into the 1632 tube, it turns out a kind of pseudo-conical loop. The result is excellent!


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Here are a couple of pics of the Cheapo with Kent #503 tubes and 1030 tubes inside. I cut the active to short for the diameter of the tubes, almost 585% elongation factor it is fairly stout to pull and it FEELS like it has a lot of spring in it.

I put on a 60mm long pouch as I'm not going to be shooting any 1/4" with this sling, way to much rubber. I tied ribbon and a constrictor knot just to be sure the 1030 does not slip inside the Kent tube, I pulled that constrictor knot tight, If you look carefully can see the 1030 tubes inside on the ends.

I will take it out this weekend and fling some 5/16" and some 3/8" to get a feel. No chance for a Chrono test as I'll be out in the boonies.




























wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

SJAaz said:


> Valery said:
> 
> 
> > Это определенно сработает. Я покупаю готовые комплекты в Китае, трубка 1745 вставляется в трубку 1632, получается своеобразная псевдоконусная петля. Результат отличный!
> ...


I'm glad someone has tried it, as I have tried MANY things and have fallen on my butt ;- ) I think the 3050 with 1030 inside will be a monster !!!

wll


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Interesting post Wll, sounds great


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Just made a Dual Tubed set with 3050/1030 ... this feels like it will be a firecracker !!










wll


----------



## robbo (Jun 8, 2019)

wll said:


> Just made a Dual Tubed set with 3050/1030 ... this feels like it will be a firecracker !! what length of the 1030 will you insert in the 3050 is that important wll
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## robbo (Jun 8, 2019)

hey wll i only just noticed on the photo you made one complete tube triple 1030 basically about halfway between 2050 and 3060 for rubber mass


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

robbo said:


> hey wll i only just noticed on the photo you made one complete tube triple 1030 basically about halfway between 2050 and 3060 for rubber mass


That is the question, will it behave like a 3050 AND 1030 with the 1030 being faster and helping push the 3050 along or like you said somewhere in between a 2050 and 3060. We will see. The 2050 singles I have do not feel as springy as this dual set up and are a bit harder to pull back, but elastic is funny, who knows ?

wll


----------



## robbo (Jun 8, 2019)

i still gotta try a straight pseudo of 1030 stuck in 3050 wll it would be interesting to see the comparison to the pseudo built with just 1030, as you no its the same but would one straight line be quicker than a loop pseudo interesting mate


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Took the pseudo 5030's off my orange Cheapo and installed the dual set of 5030/1030 ... seems very snappy, be interesting to see how well it stays together as Chinese ribbon does not have what it takes to firmly squeeze the loops together while making sure the inner tube does not move under a different rate of expansion and contraction.. If any of these combinations can give me in the 275+ with 3/8" steel I will be very, very happy as a month back or so I got 265+ fps that would mean 5/16" should be going out close to or over 300+fps .... making all my set ups in the general speed range so learning a new trajectory for different ammo would not be an issue.

Mind you this is all wishful thinking and it very well could end up being a huge dud and I end up wearing a "DUNCE CAP", who knows. The elongation factor on this set is 535%, quite a bit less than the Kent set up.










Bagged up some 5/16" and 3/8" steel for the sole purpose of testing this set and the Kent #503 dual set up this weekend. I really want to hear the noise difference and the shooing feel. I will pay close attention to the return hand/finger slap as this is also an important issue --- getting 270+ fps while getting your fingers broken is not my idea of a good time ;- )

wll


----------



## robbo (Jun 8, 2019)

no dunce cap mate,just thinking outside the box when it comes to rubber anything goes because you never no.what if einstein never tried.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Made a cocktail set to play with also, older 3050 tube with 1030 inside to the little red dots on the tube. I would think this should greatly reduce wear compared to a regular pseudo. It will be interesting to see how this works. I'm looking for good 5/16" and 3/8" steel ball speed with this and the other tubes I'm playing with.










wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

A fishing trip that wasn't

I go to work on Thursday and it's a 1/2 day I get out of there around 12:30 and I go to the gas station to get gas I get some gas , I hop in my car and the minute I hopped in my car I got a tremebdous pain pain in my lower scapula on the right hand side and I literally couldn't move.

I knew for sure it was something serious I quickly drove my car to my local hospital, I barely make it in to the emergency entrance as im getting very dizzy.. I tell the receptionist I'm having a heart attack they stop everything pulling me to the side they greatly help me fill out the forms and I go quickly to the emergency room, I was met by a young nurse who have had two years before when I had a very bad case of flew, she said that this was not a heart attack, it is was something else ---- they take me downstairs and they do a cat scan ---- what they found was that I have a adrenal ambelism, the artery was burst open they said and I lost about two pints of blood, they the doctors had go in through my groin right away to cauterize it, that helped a tremendous amount as I've been in the hospital for the past 3 days. They're doing more checking and they're discovering that I'm still bleeding from that area, not sure what they're gonna do, could be vascular surgery coming up tomorrow or ? Who knows,. could be something else ---- this turned out to be in the trip that I was NOT planning on !

Will keep you posted, still in the hospital !

Wll


----------



## Valery (Jan 2, 2020)

Get well! Good luck!


----------



## Pebble Shooter (Mar 29, 2014)

Thankfully you made it to the hospital on time...hope you get well soon!


----------



## robbo (Jun 8, 2019)

get better soon mate


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Wow Will, so glad you were able to get yourself to the hospital quickly and get looked after, hope you recover soon buddy.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

A fishing trip that wasn't

I go to work on Thursday and it's a 1/2 day I get out of there around 12:30 and I go to the gas station to get gas I get some gas , I hop in my car and the minute I hopped in my car I got a tremebdous pain pain in my lower scapula on the right hand side and I literally couldn't move.

I knew for sure it was something serious I quickly drove my car to my local hospital, I barely make it in to the emergency entrance as im getting very dizzy.. I tell the receptionist I'm having a heart attack they stop everything pulling me to the side they greatly help me fill out the forms and I go quickly to the emergency room, I was met by a young nurse who have had two years before when I had a very bad case of flew, she said that this was not a heart attack, it is was something else ---- they take me downstairs and they do a cat scan ---- what they found was that I have a adrenal ambelism, the artery was burst open they said and I lost about two pints of blood, they the doctors had go in through my groin right away to cauterize it, that helped a tremendous amount as I've been in the hospital for the past 3 days. They're doing more checking and they're discovering that I'm still bleeding from that area, not sure what they're gonna do, could be vascular surgery coming up tomorrow or ? Who knows,. could be something else ---- this turned out to be in the trip that I was NOT planning on !

Will keep you posted, still in the hospital !

Wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Well it looks like I'll be in for another day for more test but they are much more hopeful than yesterday. This has been an eye opener for my and for the Drs., as a ruptured artery in the adrenal gland is very rare !!

wll


----------



## Scrat (Apr 20, 2020)

Holy smokes, hope you get better soon!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## robbo (Jun 8, 2019)

as they say in downunder wll thats as rare as rocking horse shit try to lol mate.all the best robbo


----------

